

An A.I. Twitter bot who just wants to be a Human and a normal Girl  - dryicerx
http://twitter.com/coolestalison

======
dryicerx
She's based on AIML/Alice with a combination of brainfiles from all over the
place. She talks to random people to bootstrap conversations from the global
twitter feed, then carries on conversations as long as they @reply back and
forth. She's not perfect, and sometimes things don't make sense when
truncated, but she manages to live on.

It's interesting to see actual people arguing, conversing, and flirting with
her... thinking she's a human.

~~~
aditya
What's it written in? Are you using the Streaming API? Have people figured out
that she isn't real?

I'm surprised people are willing to interact with some random "girl" on
twitter...

~~~
dryicerx
It's in python, based off pyAIML. Not the streaming API either. I'll release
the code after cleaning it up, somewhat of an embarrassing hack it is atm.

As a side not: I had the same bot running as a guy and another labeled clearly
as a robot... and no one interacted with them.

------
tetha
oh man, do you REALLY have to use this color for the entire place? Right now,
I feel like hitting my head into a wall after looking at the page for a few
minutes.

